# Ice Auger Suggestion



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's time to get a new ice auger.

I'd like to get the MOST RELIABLE auger out there. Price doesn't matter, it's just gotta work when it needs to.

Suggestions?


----------



## RWHONKER

Jiffy is the way to go I think if you don't care about the money. If you are, Eskimo has four models out this year with the cheapest one being an eight inch straight blade for $219.00.


----------



## smalls

All of the motors are generally the same (with some eskimo models being the exception), so when it comes to cutting reliability...JIFFY. if they are dull you just put more wieght and they chew right through the ice 

I will say that strikemasters are generally lighter, but I've seen too many dull blades and blades that won't cut with them.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Geez Chris where you missing the Bigfoot VS GHG threads!

Break down of ice augers. List what you want in a auger! Then put them down in order of priority. Then go look at what is out on the market.

I own a older 10" Jiffy that I am putting the new style cutting blades on this winter. With an extension it is a lot of weight, but has been dependable and easy starting after I tweaked it a little.

I fished with guys that have the new laser style augers. Most of them tell me that the wind blown snow and ice we have here dulls the blades as even fine sand in the ice will chip the edge of the cutting blade.
However for reopening holes in permanent houses they work a lot better.

Next thing is look at the handle set ups. Some of them are great, others are going to be a maintenance nightmare. Then decide on the size hole you want.

I wish I would have kept my father in laws 6" Jiffy for pan fish like crappies and perch. Especially when the ice gets thick because the fish cannot turn around in a 6" hole like they can in a 10". For pike and walleye I like the bigger holes.

Words of advice are do not buy something just because it looks great at a glance nor all the hype on speed. I helped with a ice tourney a while back and my Jiffy with new blades cut 22 holes to the 25 of the fast cutters. Not that much time difference when you think about it.

For every guy that likes Jiffy there is a guy how hates them. Same for the other brands. Kind of like blinds or guns or trucks. Get what is going to best fit your fishing style.


----------



## kingme88

Hand auger will never break down


----------



## curty

I bought a strikemaster last year,seems to work great for me. Its lightweight and cuts fine.
It seems most all have the same brand engines, just the gearbox and blades are different. Out of all the augers Ive seen being used I tend to think that it is more about the upkeep of the engine and the blades sharpness. Although there are a few different types of blade configurations to choose from.


----------



## Goosepride

Jiffy - works like a champ.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Chris,

You might want to visit Dakota Tackle in Biz. They have all the augers at a good price. I purchased a Jiffy last year at the end of ice fishing and was able to get it for 75.00 below cost. I was there last week and noticed all of the ice fishing gear is out...

Just a suggestion. :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i have a jiffy legend model 30 10" 3hp and loce it. it cuts good and is a reliable starter. the only down side is the weight.


----------



## smalls

I would like to find an old nilsmaster 1 hp 6" auger for panfishing. They are light, cut fast, and once the fish is in the hole they can't turn their bodies.

I generally use a 9" 3 hp jiffy, but if I did it over again I would go with a 8" 2hp jiffy to save on weight. The 2 hp models even seem to idle and hold tune better than the 3 hp models.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

smalls i agree with you on the 3hp motors holding tune. elevation also seems to affect them more.


----------



## Brad Anderson

8" jiffy. 3 hp motor. Cuts as fast as anything.


----------



## FrozenHusker

Chris, I have owned 3 augers in the last 6 years.

I hope I found the best finally.

If you want reliability, you can automatically throw out the 3 HP models. Trust me on this one, every one I have ever operated is "Cold Blooded" meaning you have to let the thing idle with the choke on for 5 minutes before it will cut full speed. They are heavy as all get out, and LOUD. No real muffler on most models, so everyone for miles can enjoy that pop-pop-pop sound. That and you cussing at it while pulling it again and again.

The 2 hp tecumsah pops on the 2nd pull 99 percent of the time. EVEN COLD.
Ask anybody. Strikemaster or Jiffy, both use the same motor. It is gold.

Difference between the two brands is gears and handles.
I had a strikemaster, and hated it from the first day. This was back right before the handles went to plastic. And trust me, the warranty guy still knows my name. They designed the handle so you could not set the auger on it's side (ie up out of the snow) It would plop over and fall on the muffler. This deformed the muffler, and blew out the gasket. This caused waste 2 stroke to drip from the block and all over you and your truck. 
The new plastic handles are about as poorly designed, but now include 2 half circle shaped pieces (I think they should have my name stamped on them) that the auger will rest on, instead of the muffler.

When you go to the store, try to set both models down.

What you will notice, is that you can rest the Jiffy on its handle, so the gas cap is up, and not leaking all over the ice. This allows you to only tighten the air breather when you pack up, and not all day long, getting fuel on your hands.

The Strikemaster uses somethng like a 24 to 1 gear ratio (I used to know exactly) anyway, it turns about 1/2 to 2/3'rds as fast as a Jiffy. This is why they added all the extra blades!

Someone did me a favor and stole my Strikemaster before I could drill a hole in the design engineers car.

The next season I got a 2hp legend lightning, and I have never been happier. It cuts and cuts and cuts. And opening old holes is no problem. You just have to have a light touch.

Strikemaster lazer augers pile snow about 8-10 inches from the hole.
My Jiffy THROWS Cubes for 2-3 feet. I have drilled thousands and thousands of holes on the original blades, and it still cuts awsome.
Which would you rather have?

Seriously the handle design alone will make up your mind for you.


----------



## icemaster05

i got a HT-artic express for $43 and i'm really impressed with it's cutting ability


----------



## guppy

I have a 8" Jiffy that is 20 years old. I have put 1 carb kit in. Sharpen the blade each year before the season starts.

If you get nothing else from all of this ice auger advice, remember this. If you decide to go with a Jiffy bring your snow boots, you will get wet feet. Not just cold tenny shoe toes. :toofunny: :snow:


----------



## FrozenHusker

Chris, I thought of you this weekend when I got the power auger down out of the shed Saturday. It seems I neglected to pour out the fuel last season, and had a tank full of old fuel.

Shook it up, choked it, and it fired on the 3rd pull.

It is the Jiffy 2 horse, and it will be the last one I will ever need.....


----------



## Scatterwood

I have a good old 3hp 10'' 30 Series Jiffy. Poured new gas in it this year and started up on the first pull. It's about 10 years old and we've been through alot it kicked my butt last year when the bottom end grabbed my bibs which in turn caused me to lose grip on the top which continued spinning. Needless to say I was black and blue for quite a while. That auger will never die I'm pretty sure. I had a friend that had the 2hp Strikemaster with the 3 blades he really liked it. He got it after some guy brought it back to his Dad's baitshop telling him "It was to aggressive."


----------



## buckseye

Don't some turn clockwise and some counter clockwise? On one it cuts at you and the other it cuts away from you?


----------



## FACE

buckseye said:


> On one it cuts at you and the other it cuts away from you?


Please explain that one to me 'cause it doesn't quite make sense! :-? 
Just got back from Mille Lacs and had a brand new Jiffy 30 and all I can say is that it worked flawlessly! Sure beats drilling by hand!!!


----------



## buckseye

Yeh it's kind of weird but the flighting is made so one style the blades pull it towards you and the othe way it pulls it away from you. My brother had one on his foot once (stitches) is when we learned about this.


----------



## FrozenHusker

Buckseye, not to be a [email protected], but if one is turning clockwise, it is turning into your right hand, and away from your left hand.

If it is turning counter clockwise, it is turning into your left hand, and away from your right hand.

Sounds like your brother is making excuses for being a clutz.


----------



## buckseye

:lol: probaly. I didn't understand what he was talking about for sure either. 8)


----------

